# Correct way to fill/paint knotty alder cabinets



## jpcarr79 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi All,

Does anyone know the correct way and correct products to use to fill and paint knotty alder cabinets? I have a customer that wants their cabs completey smooth and white. They are rustic right now.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Wood filler or wood bondo.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Pics would help.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

I have done many cabinets. 1st thing in my opinion u do not want to use normal fillers. No wood filler no Spackle. I would use Something called Dyno Patch. Its made to stick to metal doors and frames. The reason you want to use this is because it dries hard. Once you done and sand it smooth and top coat it it will work a lot better than normal fillers Keep in mind to use a proper top coat. If you need help picking a top coat product feel free to PM or ask in your thread.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Sometimes it is cheaper to buy new doors and paint to desired color. But if filling is how you need to proceed then I would suggest car bondo. I have used it many times with good results.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

jpcarr79 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know the correct way and correct products to use to fill and paint knotty alder cabinets? I have a customer that wants their cabs completey smooth and white. They are rustic right now.


You Don't! ever paint Alder or other fine hardwoods! EVER! I turn jobs down like that and tell them they are fools to do it!


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Northwest_painter said:


> You Don't! ever paint Alder or other fine hardwoods! EVER! I turn jobs down like that and tell them they are fools to do it!


And your ego feels great with that little boost you provided yourself with.

However the customer moves on, probably directly to your competion and proceeds with the job. Whose the fool then?

Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Northwest_painter said:


> You Don't! ever paint Alder or other fine hardwoods! EVER! I turn jobs down like that and tell them they are fools to do it!


Around here, alder is used mainly for paint-grade cabinets, or less commonly for the "secondary" wood" of furniture or cabinetry, in places where it's rarely seen.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

This thread is turning angry.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Lambrecht said:


> Sometimes it is cheaper to buy new doors and paint to desired color. But if filling is how you need to proceed then I would suggest car bondo. I have used it many times with good results.


Manage the homeowners expectations. If she wants them to look perfect, then I think new wood might be cheaper. Consider the extra time to prepare the knots and cracks to accept a filling. Some fills could take three or more fill/sand applications before they totally disappear. I would probably add an extra coat of primer, due to the multiple layer fills. If the cabinets have a curved or otherwise intricate panel profile, then consider the time it will take to perfectly recreate it with filler. Will they ever truly look paint grade while looking at them from an angle with critical lighting? I don't know, because I've never tried it.









Look like fun!


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Any knots in any wood will leach pitch if not sealed with shellac...


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

cardwizzard said:


> And your ego feels great with that little boost you provided yourself with.
> 
> However the customer moves on, probably directly to your competion and proceeds with the job. Whose the fool then?
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


Don't care I am never been never will be job scared! Don't need money that bad to destroy natural beauty of wood.


----------



## Northwest_painter (Jan 27, 2012)

Gough said:


> Around here, alder is used mainly for paint-grade cabinets, or less commonly for the "secondary" wood" of furniture or cabinetry, in places where it's rarely seen.


Around here cabinets of high end kitchens are made of knotty alder and a typical price for cabinets to do a full kitchen is around 15,000 to 30,000 dollars that is not paint grade wood.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey north west
If you get a call to paint natural wood and walk away call some of us 
We will do it!
Isn't that our job ?
I could give a frogs ass about keeping wood natural ( and yes I like natural exotic woods) 
If that's what a customer wants on their home them that's what they get 

Wow!!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Northwest_painter said:


> Around here cabinets of high end kitchens are made of knotty alder and a typical price for cabinets to do a full kitchen is around 15,000 to 30,000 dollars that is not paint grade wood.


Interesting, I guess that's a regional thing. The cabinet shops with whom we work like to use it for paint-grade stock because it's one of the cheapest hardwoods, is easy to machine, has tight and innocuous grain, and takes paint well.

EDIT: I'm not trying to be contrary (this time), but based on our experience, I was a little surprised by the outcry over painting alder.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Woah! This room's got a lot of tension in it. I came in to mingle and grab a brewsky at the self serve bar, thinking that the warm light inside was a friendly retreat from the cold. But now I'm a little concerned about my safety. I think I'll guzzle my brew and be on my way. Sign of the times...*shaking head*..sign of the times.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

A lot of times. Often. On jobs. Real nice grain oak or whatever doors get installed on jobs. Trim too. Whatever. Inevitably. Some carpenter 'your gonna paint that beautiful wood. Why?'

Cause the print says paint it. And I get paid to paint it. Good enuff.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Oden said:


> A lot of times. Often. On jobs. Real nice grain oak or whatever doors get installed on jobs. Trim too. Whatever. Inevitably. Some carpenter 'your gonna paint that beautiful wood. Why?'
> 
> Cause the print says paint it. And I get paid to paint it. Good enuff.


After all, it's not like this stuff grows on trees...no wait, it does.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Oden said:


> A lot of times. Often. On jobs. Real nice grain oak or whatever doors get installed on jobs. Trim too. Whatever. Inevitably. Some carpenter 'your gonna paint that beautiful wood. Why?'
> 
> Cause the print says paint it. And I get paid to paint it. Good enuff.


Oden, this thread is hopelessly veering in the wrong direction. Not even the sanctity of your PPOTM crown can right it.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Northwest_painter said:


> Don't care I am never been never will be job scared! Don't need money that bad to destroy natural beauty of wood.


That is one of the dumbest things I hear. That's a kin to my partner saying 'I don't paint doors red'. Why? Because you have some weird feelings for the colour/substrate? Someone wants something painted/stained/etc it's our job to do those things. If you say 'no, I won't do that' then they'll call someone else who will and you've just lost out on however much money from that customer, but any other referrals too


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll paint a customers fingernails (clean ones) if they're willing to pay for it. :yes:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> That is one of the dumbest things I hear. That's a kin to my partner saying 'I don't paint doors red'. Why? Because you have some weird feelings for the colour/substrate? Someone wants something painted/stained/etc it's our job to do those things. If you say 'no, I won't do that' then they'll call someone else who will and you've just lost out on however much money from that customer, but any other referrals too


On top of all of this, you're never going to see it ever again unless you happen to be painting for the people again and at that point why would you care anymore? I also love the natural look of wood, but if someone wants me to paint something why wouldn't I paint it? I certainly wouldn't refuse to paint a room just because I personally like the current colour. It's not my room and I'm never going to see it again.

Guy who originally trained me taught me these sage words of advice:

"If it wasn't for bad decisions, we'd all be out of business."

Just sayin' and not meant to be an angry post in any way.


----------

